# New breeder loft



## JasoninMN (Nov 5, 2005)

I built a 4x8 loft this spring that is insulated so I can heat it and get a earlier start breeding next year. I have the interior done.and now I just need to get the exterior finished and a roof on. I used to keep a lot of birds and am just getting back into the hobby so am a bit excited. I have another building I am going to make into a bigger loft later down the road. Here is the loft and my first pair of pigeons along with their 2 babies, I picked up this weekend. I should have waited till it was complete but I couldn't resist. I got them for a great price. They are Horseman thief pouters.


----------



## HmoobH8wj (Apr 7, 2011)

very nice. i was thinking about make a 4x8 too.. but you should of put the nest on the long wall.

now why did you put it on that wall? just asking =D any more picture.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

looks nice.. where is their aviary? or is that yet to come?


----------



## JasoninMN (Nov 5, 2005)

> very nice. i was thinking about make a 4x8 too.. but you should of put the nest on the long wall.
> 
> now why did you put it on that wall? just asking =D any more picture.


I put them on the short wall because I only plan on having a a couple pairs in there and I have perches on the opposite wall. I figured they would have more flying space this way and if I would have built boxes on the long wall I would be been more inclined to add more birds and cramp their quarters. 





spirit wings said:


> looks nice.. where is their aviary? or is that yet to come?


No aviary yet. Coming soon. I am going to put it on when I get my bobcat back and can move it out of my pole building.

I should add, I took the pictures with my wide angle lens so they are distorted along the edges. Things really aren't that curved and crooked as they appear.


----------



## Sunne (Apr 23, 2010)

Looks like a good size loft, how much did it cost you?


----------

